# Best ways to grind up dog food...?



## Shelob (May 29, 2006)

Hello all, I am starting to get a little low on my dubia roach food, which I make myself, but since last time I made it I went through 2 coffee grinders, I was wondering if there is one better brand of coffee grinder than another.  I may have just burned the motor out in each one by doing too much grinding at a time. 

My food consists of -

Generic dog food
Generic cat food
Tropical fish flakes
Some brown sugar

Any ideas on how best to grind this stuff?


----------



## Stylopidae (May 29, 2006)

Have you tried a mechanical coffee grinder?


----------



## GoTerps (May 29, 2006)

I use a blender.


Eric


----------



## insect714 (May 29, 2006)

Evil Cheshire said:
			
		

> Have you tried a mechanical coffee grinder?


 :clap: Great advise Evil Cheshire  those are the best $12 you could spend, I have used one for the last few years.  So I too would have to say a coffee grinder would work well  not to mention that you could just put all the ingredients in and have it ground and mixed at the same time.

Jon   Insect714


----------



## Shelob (May 29, 2006)

Thanks for the tips, but on eBay I pretty much only saw electric or antique grinders...no modern mechanical ones...suggestions...?

Thanks again!


----------



## Stylopidae (May 29, 2006)

http://www.davidreedsmith.com/Articles/CoffeeGrinder/CoffeeGrinder.htm

http://www.pennstateind.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?

You could always make your own

And if you do, feel free to send one my way 
(of course, I'll pay for it)

I'm sure you can find some pre-made, but I have no idea where you'd go to find one. Wal-mart may have some mechanical ones, or talk to a coffee shop. Not like starbucks or anything, but a shop that specializes in coffee.


----------



## Scolopendra55 (May 29, 2006)

I put all my ingredients in a plastic ziplock bag and hammer the crap out of it


----------



## james (May 29, 2006)

*coffee bean grinder*

Just make sure not to buy food that is to large or it doesn't work as well. I also use fish food, small amount of cat food, oats, bran, bee pollen, baby cereal, and to many of darn things to list!!!!!
James
www.blaberus.com


----------



## Shelob (May 31, 2006)

Erg, guess I will have to do a bit more research here


----------



## Digby Rigby (May 31, 2006)

*Grinders*

You want something that can grind all day long.  You want something that can chew through anything and take a pounding without batting an eye like that cute little number at Starbucks.  You want a restaurant/industrial grade grinder.  Therefore go to a restaurant supply place or look for the manufacturer of the grinders in your locale starbucks.  Wow I just realized I recycled the first two sentences from a different subject!  if you know what I mean!

Digby Rigby
DigbyRigby@exoticfeeders.com

Safe sex means no witnesses!


----------



## Beardo (Jun 1, 2006)

I also use a blender with decent success.


----------



## Israel2004 (Jun 1, 2006)

I use a old fashion meat grinder, bought at the local Amvets.
Go to any local Amvets, Salvation army, or similar store and you'll find one.
I swear everyone of those stores around me has at lest one sitting on the shelves for no more then 8 dollars.


----------



## kitty_b (Jun 1, 2006)

i've been using a pair of plyers, just crushing dog food while i watch tv.

time for me to upgrade, haha.


----------



## NrthCstInverts (Jun 1, 2006)

kitty_b said:
			
		

> i've been using a pair of plyers, just crushing dog food while i watch tv.
> 
> time for me to upgrade, haha.



  that is too funny!!!!


----------



## rag (Jun 19, 2006)

i take two spoons and out one or two dogfood pieces in between them and crush them... ill try a ziplockbaggie and two bricks next time


----------



## Stylopidae (Jun 19, 2006)

Shelob...you get the problem taken care of yet?


----------



## Shelob (Jun 25, 2006)

Evil Cheshire said:
			
		

> Shelob...you get the problem taken care of yet?


Hey not really, trying to stretch my food as far as I can lol


----------



## jw73 (Jun 26, 2006)

I don't grind dog food for roaches and they eat it. I think they don't need grinding food.


----------



## IguanaMama (Jun 26, 2006)

Scolopendra55 said:
			
		

> I put all my ingredients in a plastic ziplock bag and hammer the crap out of it


Being of a more genteel nature, I put all my ingredients in a plastic ziplock bag and with my hammer, gently tap tap tap.  
It, too, works.


----------

